# (Ques) For Themers.



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

I would like to know how some of you gentleman swap out status bar icons such as signal bar,4g icon, batt etc.

And i dont mean from UOT kitchen. lets say you see an icon on another rom just as lets say MIUI rom on hmmm lets say a Evo. you see signal bars you want and want to place them on the CM7 MIUI theme, or you see a wifi icon on a inc2 miui rom and wanna slap it on the Synergy theme for cm7.

how would i go about doing that? in the past i used Ninjamorph but that was on my DX days and when i bought the TB they said it would not work and updates never really came anymore. If anyone could please share i would really appreciate it

TIA


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Swap out the icon png's in SystemUI.apk/res/drawable-hdpi just make sure the names are exactly the same

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

sonami said:


> Swap out the icon png's in SystemUI.apk/res/drawable-hdpi just make sure the names are exactly the same
> 
> Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


what program or app do you recommend using for opening up and doing all this?


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

also what if there was a 4g icon on the evo that i liked and wanted to replace with the 4g icon on the TB but had a differnet name, would i just rename all the 4g icon from the evo to the same name as the 4g icon on the TB and replace?


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"jr4000watts90 said:


> what program or app do you recommend using for opening up and doing all this?


7zip, and yes, just rename it the same as the tbolt icon you replacing


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

would all this be possible on a sense rom as well? I ask cause after all my issues with CM7 I was fourced back to a sense rom last night/early am


----------



## Adrioid (Jun 21, 2011)

jr4000watts90 said:


> would all this be possible on a sense rom as well? I ask cause after all my issues with CM7 I was fourced back to a sense rom last night/early am


Yes it would be the same for a sense rom.


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

or ninjamorph
View attachment 2641


----------

